# Droid 3



## androidphan88 (Jun 15, 2011)

Has anyone got there D3 yet. Mine should be here tomorrow?


----------



## woodyman (Jul 9, 2011)

Had mine last friday!


----------



## androidphan88 (Jun 15, 2011)

get it rooted yet


----------

